
Covert United States foreign regime change actions - dragonbonheur
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Covert_United_States_foreign_regime_change_actions
======
mgalka
We've been trying to assert control over the Iranian government for over 60
years. Amazing how that part of the story has been left out of the discussion.

